# Bad Weather / back up plans



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

As the title says the bad weather is coming and typically we have it pretty good compared to the rest of the country, but this morning around 11 am I had my power go out and with 7 tanks going I was a little stressed until the power was back up and running.I don't have anything set up in case of a outage but I am slightly more concerned recently as most of my tanks are fairly highly stocked and I don't want to loose any fish due to no oxygen in the water.
If somebody has something nifty they have set up and could share some insight into I would greatly appreciate it. I was looking into the Duracell power supply's and they are $200-$500 YIKES

Duracell PowerSource 1800 | Backup Power Generator | Duracell


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like your primary concern is filtration compared to heat.

I lucked out with just putting blankets over the hoods of my 3 tanks to keep the heat in.

If you're in a pinch, even some of those cheaper battery powered air pumps running air stones would be better than nothing and wouldn't cost you an arm and a leg.

The UPS backups can cost almost as much as a similar wattage gas genny, that's insane.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought a Champion genset at Costco 4 years ago when we had a lot of power outtages.

since then we have not had any long outages.

I use Computer backup power sulppies the will run a air pump for hours.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

I could always top up with some warm water but keeping them breathing is my main concern. I have them in a very warm room to be honest so the heaters I use are hardly worked.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Costco has the UPS for around 125$ - just got one myself for same reason.

Some guys have them sitting underneath their tank always.


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

My honda EU2000 does the trick. But for a cheap backup, Walmart has a 1000watt generator for $148. I bet it would last a few years if you only used it a few days a year. Those battery packs will go bad over time whether you use them or not.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

I've got an inverter (it was on sale at Canadian tire... forget what I got it for). In the event of emergency I take the batteries off the RV and run my filters off of that. Probably the cheapest approach (aside from battery power air pumps... I've got a few of those too) if you've got a deep cycle battery you use for something else.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Rockman said:


> I've got an inverter (it was on sale at Canadian tire... forget what I got it for). In the event of emergency I take the batteries off the RV and run my filters off of that. Probably the cheapest approach (aside from battery power air pumps... I've got a few of those too) if you've got a deep cycle battery you use for something else.


That would definitely do the trick. RV\Marine batteries last for freakin' ever if you keep them conditioned.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have 2 tanks and my biggest concern is aeration in the tanks, so if I loose power I have a couple battery operated air pumps that I put into the tanks short term and if the outage is going to be long I fire up my 3500 watt gen set. The trouble is Hydro can never seem to be able to tell you how long to expect the outage to last.
This is the battery pumps I use >Marina Battery Operated Air Pump


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Last time we had an outage around here I used my cell to look up outages\ETA's and there system was a gong show. When it did show an ETA, it was 40 minutes quicker than "expected" (good for them... *claps*).

For Guildford we had our hydro running through the Whalley sub-station and it was constantly failing years and years ago. It was expected any time there was any sort of bad weather we'd be the first to know.

The battery air pumps will do in a pinch for sure. I like the idea of RV\Marine battery and an inverter. Not was convenient as a constantly charged UPS, but probably a lot cheaper for what we need it to run.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Which UPS model is best for like, two filters and a heater?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

kim86 said:


> Which UPS model is best for like, two filters and a heater?


Look at the filters and combine for total wattage, and post what watt heater you have. Ppl will be able to determine how many hours you can run on that wattage off of different UPS's and recommend a good brand and model at that point.

The heaters can be the drain on the UPS if the tank isn't to temp despite not running all the time. I'd still recommend a towel\blanket over the hood, at the very least it'll allow the heater to work less.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree the towel/blanket works well to help keep the tank warm.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

yes to cover the top.

I have some ridgid foam I can put on top of the tanks.

That is where you loose most of the heat and adjitating/airating the water just increases the heat disapation/transfer


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

This UPS is on special sale price at the moment, but this is Costco.com

http://www.costco.com/APC-1080VA-Power-Saving-Back-UPS-with-8-Outlets-.product.100133743.html

$99.99 After $30 OFF
APC 1080VA Power Saving Back UPS with 8 Outlets

Costco here seems to have increased their pricing a bit, probably due to exchange rate.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have both battery backup system and a small generator with an extra jerry can of gas if worse comes to worse.


----------



## waxbytes (Jun 12, 2012)

Of course the ideal solution is to not stock your tanks heavier than the surface area can support unaided. My big concern is the canister filter going anaerobic and then dumping a bunch of toxic water into the tank when the power comes on.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

waxbytes said:


> Of course the ideal solution is to not stock your tanks heavier than the surface area can support unaided. My big concern is the canister filter going anaerobic and then dumping a bunch of toxic water into the tank when the power comes on.


As long as you don't open it up you should be fine.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

If you have a gas water heater you can fill up pop bottles with hot water 

Float them in the tank to warm the water & change it when they no longer feel warmer than the water in the tank.


----------

